# Sick Severum



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

Can anyone take a shot at what is growing on this juvenile sev? Amm-0, Nit-0, Nat-<10, temp 78, RO hardened with equilibrium. 30-50% water changes once a week. I've removed the other sev who is not exhibiting the same symptoms. There is a paradise fish and a bristlenose in the tank who also look clean. This has been noticeable for around 5 days. I assumed it may be a fungus or bacterial infection like columnaris so I've treated with salt and fungus guard. He eats fine and moves about the tank normally. I went ahead and fed him food soaked in parasite guard while he is still eating. He looks very dark in this pic but will lighten up especially at feeding time. This is the second day of treatment w/o any improvement in appearance. Any words of wisdom would be appreciated. EDIT - It's not ich, I've dealt with ich before and this is stringy and gooey looking.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, I've treated him for 3 days with fungus guard and have been soaking his food in parasite guard. He doesn't look any worse and is very active and hungry. I've also done 50% water changes every day after using the fungus guard. I'm still unsure of what is wrong with him.


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Take a 5 gallon bucket, fill it half way with tank water and add 16 ozs. of hydrogen peroxide.
Put the fish in the bucket, and keep him in there for five minutes by the clock. Keep an eye on him all the time hi is in the bucket, any signs of stress, put him back in the tank.
After five minutes, net him into the tank, and keep doing the water changes the way you are doing them - 50% daily.


----------

